# HPX-T



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Good deal?

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2001-Maverick-Boat-Co-HPX-Tunnel-95395795


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Depends on the condition of the boat. Seems like there were a couple sold here in Texas in the last six months that were 14,000 - 17,000 list prices, but newer boats.

How many hours? How well was it maintained? Condition of the gelcoat? Does it include a pushpole?

Good excuse to go fish Naples if nothing else.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

In my ramblings around the intardnet, it seems to be a tad high. It's got some extras though and I suppose if it is really, really clean, not all scratched up, low hours and kept inside its whole life, it may be a good deal.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there any major contruction or design difference between an '01 and a newer model?


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

You can check with Maverick - I don't know when they started the VARIS construction. 

The hatches were different on the earlier boats; I think the front hatch came all the way to the bulkhead at the front of the cockpit and had a rubber latch that would catch a fly line. 

I like a shorter tower than that boat has, so that's another consideration. They used to offer two factory towers and you had to get a mid-height tower custom built, but now the factory offers the mid-height tower.


----------



## akkdds (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm selling my '06 HPX-T in Oct-Nov whenever my Stilt is ready. I'm asking $21K with Stiffy push pole, Lowrance graph/chart and quick detach trolling motor. Boat has always been covered and has a Yam 4 stroke 60 with 3 more yrs of extended warr. Located at SPI.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually the price is very good. However if you want one I have one for sale same year some of same extras all ready equiped to fish push pole, gps, troller safety gear etc. Has a 50 yammi (4 stroke big foot - lose 2 mph but plenty of hole shot and sips gas) and has a new aluminum trailer form coastal for just a tad more and its here in texas!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That looks like an outstanding deal to me if the boat is in decent shape. The 2001 model is virtually the same boat as made now in all material respects. It is not VARIS, despite what the add says, as I know they brought that technology in with the '03 model. However mine is an '02 w/o VARIS and I don't know how you could ever tell the difference by operating the boat.

They also changed the hatches a bit in '03. Mine has the older style rubber latch on the bulkhead. While it could theoretically snag a fly line, it's never happened to me in 7 years with the boat. At the same time, I prefer the way the back hatch and cushions work on the '02 and older models.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Bruce-

I can't remember what the older back hatches were like? Didn't it always have the split seat where you could only open one side?

I remember the older boats had split cushions, then they switched to a one piece cushion, and now I think they are back to a split cushion? I like the split cushion much better since you can sit on one side and just flip up the cushion over the hatch.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Skinny Water said:


> Bruce-
> 
> I can't remember what the older back hatches were like? Didn't it always have the split seat where you could only open one side?
> 
> I remember the older boats had split cushions, then they switched to a one piece cushion, and now I think they are back to a split cushion? I like the split cushion much better since you can sit on one side and just flip up the cushion over the hatch.


Skinny, I believe the hatch in the back has always been the same size, but they have changed the latch and the cushions. Up until the '03 model, they used the rubber latches on the bulkhead along with split cushions. So it was very easy to pop the latch and open the hatch.

In '03 they moved to a stainless latch on top of the hatch. I think you had to flip the cushion forward to get to the latch, then open the hatch, close it, reflip the cushion, etc. I think the cushions were still split, at least for some time. Last week I was on Capt Eric Glass's '07 (he thinks) HPX-T and as I recall it had one cushion that went all the way across. Could be wrong about that.

Here's a pic of one from the latest boat show that shows the splt cushion, so I guess they were changed back at some point:


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

actually the originals had a split cushion with no space in between them.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

You're right, Bleb, I hadn't noticed that. I like my old cushions with no gap because we often sit three across. I wouldn't want to be hanging a cheek!


----------

